# Bootcamp sur fusionDrive: partition limitée à 48 Go



## pracolas (8 Mai 2018)

Bonjour à tous, j'essaie d'installer Win 10 en Bootcamp sur mon mac mini 2012 (High Sierra) avec fusion drive (126 SSD + 1To).
Bootcamp me crée bien la partition, mais je ne peux pas choisir autre chose que 48 go ou 8 go...
Je voudrais au moins 100 Go.

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi et comment y remédier? 

Merci bien


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2018)

pracolas a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'essaie d'installer Win 10 en Bootcamp sur mon mac mini 2012 (High Sierra) avec fusion drive (126 SSD + 1To).


Avec l'option FusionDrive de 1 To, la partie SSD n'est que de 28 Go. De plus, macOS High Sierra pose pas mal de problème avec FusionDrive, espérons que macomaniac fasse un petit tour par ici, histoire de voir comment est la structure de ton FusionDrive.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2018)

Bonjour *pracolas
*
Je n'avais pas avisé ton fil auparavant.

Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------

